# Is a Lap & Dye needed?



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

I am preparing myself for a discussion with my Clomid nurse to move onto IUI and would appreciate your advice. 
Initially they told me that I would need a Lap & Dye to be preformed before I start IUI however I am not sure that I need this as I had one done 7 or 8 years ago when I first started IF treatment. Any thoughts? Is it worth repeating? I am keen to just get on with my IUI and not waste time or money on repeating procedures but also appreciate that it was last done some time ago now.
Many thanks
Ba
x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I had a lap and dye before I continued my second lot of clomid (I had 4 lots -then a long break then 6 lots more and had to have a lap & dye before that), then I had IUI, my cons made me have the lap and dye.    Just before I started on IUI the fertility clinic nurses double checked I had had a lap and dye before I started IUI and so my lap and dye was roughly 8 months before I started IUI.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks
I have been told to ring the ACU to arrange consultation and tests for IUI if a/f arrives this month. I will continue to take clomid while I get lap & dye done - I presume that this is OK, and also does anyone know how long it might take before I have IUI i.e. 1, 2 or 3 months?
Thanks again
Ba
x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

My clinic told me they like to leave a month between finshing Clomid and starting IUI so just 1 month off for me.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Wiccanlady
Not too happy about the thought of a month off between clomid and IUI but if its only a month then I suppose I can deal with that.
Good luck 
Ba
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Davis,

I was reading you post and wanted to say it is not worth waisting a cycle of clomid before your lap & dye. Clomid can stay in your system for up to 6 months after so don't concern yourself too much about this.

IUI treatment will start depending on your clinic as well as the results from the lap & dye. The consultant will probably tell you after the op and advise you further.

Wishing you all the best hun and fingers crossed for you!

    

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Davis said:


> Thanks Wiccanlady
> Not too happy about the thought of a month off between clomid and IUI but if its only a month then I suppose I can deal with that.
> Good luck
> Ba
> x


I wasn't happy at first but to be honest it cleared my head a little of the whole clomid journey before I started IUI so did work out better in the end - though as I say at first I was gutted!


----------

